

Should I go with native or ionic? - nidhi40


======
nidhi40
*

1 point by nidhi40 0 minutes ago | edit | delete

We have launched our beta version in native and tested out. Now we are
developing for all platforms and it is going to be for global market. Few
people suggested ionic works good with angular JS. and i personally saw ionic
and other hybrid platform app doesn't give feelings of native app. Please
share your experience... reply

